# High School girl dunking...



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

**** it, I tried my best to "make somethin" happen":whoknows:...but oh well, I'll just do it myself...lol

They're rather short, but you be the judge...
Good luck in college, kid.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WT0VvpW3vGY"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WT0VvpW3vGY" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Nothing fancy, but props for having the guts to do it.
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hn_P2JzsxdA"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hn_P2JzsxdA" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## naibsel (Dec 21, 2005)

truly amazing.

i used the very scientific art of measuring the length the of the hoop to the floor to get some perspective, and that girl in the second video is about 6'5

is there a 6'5 man alive who cant dunk?

watching deanna nolan fail is more entertaining than this, because he is a good 7inches shorter. The girl in the first video barely looked like she was jumping


----------



## dboydbla (Nov 18, 2006)

Cool vid. It just reminds me how short I am, and that I will never be able to do that. lol


----------



## MRedd22 (Jun 10, 2006)

On the first video at about 0:04, look all the way to the right and you will see a girl with a very bad shot


----------



## edabomb (Feb 12, 2005)

^ LOL at the bad shot.

That hoop on the second one is like 8ft. The first one looks a legit 10ft though, impressive.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

lol, both appear to have a 12 inch vertical. Okay, maybe 22 at the most.


----------



## believe it! (Jan 6, 2007)

wow!


----------

